# my diagnosis



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/mobileart.asp?articlekey=38063

It's bad huh? -sigh-
I have all the signs and symptoms.
I'd rather die then have to put up with this.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

Stop.


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

How helpful.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Kawaii-Imooto said:


> http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/mobileart.asp?articlekey=38063
> 
> It's bad huh? -sigh-
> I have all the signs and symptoms.
> I'd rather die then have to put up with this.


I've been diagnosed with BPD since over 3 years ago, although I started experiencing symptoms even before that. BPD is in NO way a life sentence. There are a lot of treatments out there that can help you get better and begin to ''live a life worth living." (Dialectical Behavioral Therapy motto). I would take BPD over DP ANY DAY OF THE WEEK. Just me though.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

hmm i wonder if i have bpd


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

that diagnosis may not even exist in the future. i was dx'd with it a couple time, but I dont meet the criteria anymore, and perhaps never really did. there is treatment for it, almost better off with that then a dissociative disorder


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

Btw. If Noone knew this bpd is associated with dp. So if you're borderline, you're also dp.
And my mom died.... so... everyone can stop being mean to me.
R.I.P mama 06-03-12 3:49AM </3


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Kawaii-Imooto said:


> Btw. If Noone knew this bpd is associated with dp. So if you're borderline, you're also dp.


This is not true. Sure, people with BPD can experience dp, but there are plenty of people with BPD that I know that have never experienced it in the way that we do.


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I was only told by six fucking doctors that I have bpd associated with anxiety disorder, panic disorder, depression, and dp/dr. But wtf do I know? I've only lived it since I was five.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Kawaii-Imooto said:


> Well I was only told by six fucking doctors that I have bpd associated with anxiety disorder, panic disorder, depression, and dp/dr. But wtf do I know? I've only lived it since I was five.


Woah, woah, woah...no need to get so defensive. I'm just stating what I've seen and read in the past couple of years. The 9th criterion of BPD states, ''transient stress-related paranoid ideation OR severe dissociation''...I just never knew what they meant by ''severe dissociation?" Does that include dp and dr?

I have BPD (since 17), OCD (since 12), and depression (since 13). I'm not entirely new to all of this.


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

Severe dissociation is dp/dr
Theres mild and severe cases of bpd.
I've had it so long, I didn't know there was a cause.
I didn't realize it wasn't normal. But the doctors say it's really bad. If I didnt know how to fake "normal" thoughts I'd be hospitalized


----------

